# Upper Clearfork



## hyperstriper (Jan 16, 2005)

Just got back from fishing the upper fork. Arrived at the river just as day broke, a nice little fog around the river. Fish were dimpling the surface here and there. It was a real peacaful and exciting scene. Put my boots on, got out my 3wt and box of teeny little dry flies, then aww crap, I forgot my stinking glasses!! Ever try to thread that hair-thin suff through an eye smaller than a needle? Well I finally fumbled around and managed to get one tied on and proceeded to cast it into the first overhanging tree I came close to . OK tie another on (fish are still rising) third cast BAM 14inch brownie. Things got better from then on, in all I got 5 trout and several chubs. Lesson learned, DON'T FORGET YOUR GLASSES!


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

I wont have to worry about that as I 'd never make it to the river without my glasses let alone tie a fly. Sounds like a good time. I love that river.


----------



## Brasky (Nov 21, 2005)

I love that river. I had made the exact same plans to get there this morning at sunrise and fish until noon, but I stayed up to late due to the OSU game. Couldn't get up for the 1 1/2 hour drive from cleveland to be there at 6am. after reading your post I feel even worse about not going.


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

Anyone fish the Clear in November, productive ??


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

ngski said:


> Anyone fish the Clear in November, productive ??


.................................................................................................................


----------

